# Tag/lables on gap tshirts



## suman_goli (May 28, 2009)

If I use t-shirt blanks which have no tags and would like to add label like GAP does on the back of the t-shirt (inner side of the tee) which looks like a transfer or a sticker attached to t-shirt. Can any one let me know what kind of labels are these and what other methods can be used to create similar kind of labeling?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are getting your shirts silkscreened, the labels can also be silkscreened. This is the most common way of doing it.


----------



## azit (May 20, 2009)

you can print labels on a inkjet transfer paper. cut them to size and heat press.


----------

